# Open Office installation stops



## hirohitosan (Dec 9, 2009)

I tried to install OOffice on my laptop. After a while I got:

```
1 module(s):
        cppunit
need(s) to be rebuilt

Reason(s):

ERROR: error 65280 occurred while making /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO310_m19/cppunit

Attention: if you build and deliver the above module(s) you may prolongue your the build issuing command "build --from cppunit"

rmdir /tmp/42028
*** Error code 1
```
I don't understand the output. How to rebuild cppunit?
or how can I continue to build?

thanks


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 9, 2009)

he he he... I don't know how to fix this... but i had this problem many times.....

The only thing I could do was to simply install package.
https://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8639


also this is wrong forum...
OOO is not part of FreeBSD base system, you should instead post this at *Ports Installation and Maintenance*

mod will move it, so don't start another thread there


----------



## dennylin93 (Dec 9, 2009)

Try updating the ports tree and start a new install? It sometimes works.


----------



## hirohitosan (Dec 10, 2009)

I did

```
# portsnap fetch update
# portupgrade -af
```
but still got 
	
	



```
1 module(s):
        cppunit
need(s) to be rebuilt

Reason(s):

ERROR: error 65280 occurred while making /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO310_m19/cppunit

Attention: if you build and deliver the above module(s) you may prolongue your the build issuing command "build --from cppunit"

rmdir /tmp/44012
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3.
```

is something wrong with OOo?


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 10, 2009)

nope... ooo is fine... you probably have cppunit installed from ports....

try deinstallng it, and if you want, try rebuilding ooo again... but I think it will fail again....



So this time when I compilled OOO packages I was wery happy that it didn't stop at cppunit...


----------



## hirohitosan (Dec 11, 2009)

well I removed cppunit and start to buid again .... the final problem is space. On my laptop I have 14G for FreeBSD and that's definitely not enough. I couldn't imagine that tooks so much space. At this time /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3 has 7.3G
Should I try with packages?


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 11, 2009)

If it fails, sure...


----------



## hirohitosan (Dec 11, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> If it fails, sure...


It failed because of lack of disk space. What's the name of the package?
How to install OOo 3?
pkg_add -r ???

thanks


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 11, 2009)

https://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8639


----------



## hirohitosan (Dec 11, 2009)

thanks killasmurf86!
can you assist me a little in installing?
I supposed I have to download OOo_3.1.1_FreeBSD80Intel_install_en-US.tbz (143.2M) and from there how to install?
Just
`# pkg_add OOo_3.1.1_FreeBSD80Intel_install_en-US.tbz`?

thanks


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 11, 2009)

correct.....
I usually install from /tmp


----------



## hirohitosan (Dec 11, 2009)

thanks!
I succeeded
I have OOo on my laptop
Can I delete jdk and other packages from distfile?
Do I need them in the future?


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 11, 2009)

yes, you can delete them from distfiles....

Also I think java is not required to run OOO.
It is required to build OOO....

However i'm not 100% sure


----------



## dennylin93 (Dec 11, 2009)

I just tried `$ make run-depends-list`, and Java didn't pop up, so it should be safe to remove it.


----------



## sim (Dec 12, 2009)

If it's of any interest... I had problems building OOo yesterday, on amd64.  I got errors rather like yours, the real cause was a lack of memory (not disc). I only have 2GB (waiting for a 4GB upgrade in the post ).  I had been building in safe mode thinking that it would give me the most free mem, with no unnecessary processes. I didn't realising that safe mode appears not to use swap. Now I know...

sim


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 12, 2009)

When I used UFS..... I could build OOO with 2GB ram.... [but I was swaping to file... he he he]

this explains a lot.....


----------



## dennylin93 (Dec 12, 2009)

I don't think that much RAM is actually needed. I built my OpenOffice.org packages from a machine that only has 1 GB of memory.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 12, 2009)

Perhaps you have swap....
I remember that when building port, it recommends to have at least 2GB ram


----------

